# Cutting box joints on a piece longer than 1 3/4"



## Edy (Sep 15, 2009)

I just purchased a combination Ryobi router table (model rt102) and router (model r163) from Home Depot. I have never used a router before! My question is regarding making straight box joints using a 3/8" or 1/2" straight router bit on a box of about 12" x 12".

The table and the fence only accommodates about 1 3/4" of space between the router bit and the fence; so how can I create successive cuts along the entire 12" board, when I can only fit a max of 1 3/4" of material?

As I see it, this router table is useless if one wants to cut anything longer than 1 3/4". Am I missing something here?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Edy and welcome to the forum.

Here is a link to help answer your question.

Router Workshop: boxjoints


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

For box/finger joints, you don't use the stock router fence. You need an auxiliary device of which there are plenty just for that one application. Some make a jig, others use an Oak Park system. I use an Incra Ultra setup. The fence is for other applications, such as grooves and rebates.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi.
I make something that using plywood .
I attach this fixture to router table using clamps.


----------



## Edy (Sep 15, 2009)

So a woodworker's work is never done! I guess I should start planning/working on a table-top extension for the router...

Thanks for the inputs!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dominik

Don't make it to hard, just use a brass guide in your router table,then you don't need the steel guide rails..

something like below 


===========



tigerhellmaker said:


> Hi.
> I make something that using plywood .
> I attach this fixture to router table using clamps.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Dominik
> 
> Don't make it to hard, just use a brass guide in your router table,then you don't need the steel guide rails..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob

Was that the picture you intended to post? It looks intriguing. Could we see more of it?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

It just shows how easy it is to use the router table with a guide slot in the fixture..

The picture is one of the great jigs from OakPark,,it can do so many,many jobs on the router table, the box joint jigs are great ,the jig in the picture is like putting the box joint jig on steroids , like when you want to use 3/4" wide box joints in a project.........

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

=======



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Was that the picture you intended to post? It looks intriguing. Could we see more of it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay BJ.... I see some modifications on that jig :haha: What is the threaded rod on the back all about? Curious minds need to know :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

It's a quick way to set the stock up,,I have two of them one that's 12" long and one that's 24" long,,the walnut slide blocks are a quick slide it in place, the rod is in place with two cable clamps for lawn mower steel cables 

I use the rods for the most part for blind sliding dovetails,as you know you need two in a board and it's real tricky to do on the standard router table but with the jig it's a easy job..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13386-dovetail-spline-joints-op-jig.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7624-anyone-use-have-kehoe-dovetail-spline-jig.html

=======





Bob said:


> Okay BJ.... I see some modifications on that jig :haha: What is the threaded rod on the back all about? Curious minds need to know :jester:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I must keep repeating:

I must not spend any more money this month
I must not spend any more money this month
I must not spend any more money this month
I must not spend any more money this month
I must not spend any more money this month...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another great tip....... Thanks BJ!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> I must not spend any more money this month...


Peter I can totally relate to THAT!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

How about "I cannot spend anymore money this month"??!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Or.... My wife won't let me spend any more money this month.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

That's what's it for  you can't take it with you 

enjoy what you have now when it's over it's over, tomorrow is not a sure thing..  enjoy ever day to it's fullest but keep your head in place when you buy tools (things)  the Sun may rise but you may not..

==========

=========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

Not planning on taking it with me and I'm sure not leaving it behind either :sarcastic:


----------

